

Secure Enough to Sin, Baghdad Is Back to Old Ways - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/world/middleeast/19baghdad.html

======
Rod
_"If I had my way, I’d destroy all the mosques and spread the whores around a
little more", the detective said. "At least they’re not sectarian"._

LOLOL, now that's a bombastic statement! Funniest thing I've read today...

~~~
tokenadult
That's the same statement I noticed, after reading the earlier part of the
article in fascination, that prompted me to submit the link. If people are
thinking like that in Iraq, there is some possibility of big social change
there.

~~~
Eliezer
That's how people think after being exposed to the consequences of religion.

